# чурка/чурбан



## Ulfus

цурка/чурбан

Which one is known in *R*ussian and do these terms originate from *R*ussian because I know they are known in *E*stonia.


----------



## rusita preciosa

An idiot who would have these words in his active vocabulary would not be as sophisticated as to distinguish between Mongolian, S-E Asian etc., so anyone who looks like a person from somewhere to the South or to the East of Russia would "qualify".

P.S. please use appropriate capitalization in this forum. Words like Russian, Estonian, Mongolian etc. are capitalized in English.


----------



## Budspok

By the way it’s not цурка, it’s чурка. Originally it means a piece of wood of irregular shape. Please note - applying it to people is a blatant demonstration of racism.


----------



## Descendant

Budspok said:


> Please note - applying it to people is a blatant demonstration of racism.



It may be not racial insult only. More traditional figurative sense of the second word is 'blockhead' (insulting too).


----------



## rdimd

rusita preciosa said:


> An idiot who would have these words in his active vocabulary would not be as sophisticated as to distinguish between Mongolian, S-E Asian etc., so anyone who looks like a person from somewhere to the South or to the East of Russia would "qualify".


Of course, both these words are insulting. But, from the other side, do we have a [politically] correct term?


----------



## Maroseika

rdimd said:


> Of course, both these words are insulting. But, from the other side, do we have a [politically] correct term?


 Each nation or region has its proper name. So what's a problem with non-insulting words?


----------



## LiseR

rdimd said:


> Of course, both these words are insulting. But, from the other side, do we have a [politically] correct term?


Естественно  - кавказцы/ среднеазиаты/ уроженцы Кавказа/Средней Азии/ лица кавказской национальности и пр.


----------



## rdimd

LiseR said:


> Естественно - кавказцы/ среднеазиаты/ уроженцы Кавказа/Средней Азии/ лица кавказской национальности и пр.


Of course, this division would be more or less OK for me. However, I am not sure if I would be able to distinguish between people from Moldova and people from Ossetia, for example. Maybe южанин or adjective смуглый would work?


----------



## LiseR

rdimd said:


> Well, this division would be more or less OK for me. However, I am not sure if I would be able to distinguish between people from Moldova and people from Ossetia, for example. Maybe южанин or adjective смуглый would work?


I believe Moldavians look pretty much like Ukrainians or South-Russians, I mean a bit darker than Latvians,  while Osetins look like other Caucasus nations, there are some in Riga as well - Armenians, Azers and so on. 

 южанин can be everyone from Spain to Georgia, while смуглый (melnīgsnējs) can also be used for a Gypsy or a darker one, not necessary from someone from the South.


----------



## Maroseika

LiseR said:


> лица кавказской национальности и пр.


Ни в коем случае, это один из худших вариантов, поскольку никакой кавказской национальности не существует. По существу, это еще одно уничижительно-обобщающее наименование.


----------



## Maroseika

rdimd said:


> Of course, this division would be more or less OK for me. However, I am not sure if I would be able to distinguish between people from Moldova and people from Ossetia, for example. Maybe южанин or adjective смуглый would work?



I'm not sure what exactly you want to know. You are looking a common name for whom exactly?


----------



## Ёж!

Budspok said:


> By the way it’s not цурка, it’s чурка. Originally it means a piece of wood of irregular shape. Please note - applying it to people is a blatant demonstration of racism.


I disagree. The meaning of this word is to say that someone is obtuse, stupid, slow-minded.

What is a 'blatant demonstration of racism' is giving so much weight to this expression and taking that it has something to do with races. In reality, the expression is not so much insulting per itself. Sure, what it means can be insult people, and it may be quite harsh, but that's a different matter. I'm telling on the account of "чурбан", first of all; as for "чурка", I do not know what it is for sure.


			
				Rusita Preciosa said:
			
		

> An idiot who would have these words in his active vocabulary would not be as [...]


Rubbish; I'm sorry, Rusita, but I have no other word for this escapade.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> I disagree. The meaning of this word is to say that someone is obtuse, stupid, slow-minded.


If you mean the word чурка, this is wrong, when apllied to people it means only the racist name of some peoples.


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> If you mean the word чурка, this is wrong, when apllied to people it means only the racist name of some peoples.


Maybe you're right for a large part of speakers, but you didn't convince me. When I was a kid, I could be called this way by my close relatives in some situations, and it was not offensive at all; I can be sure that this usage exists elsewhere, too. And I heard other people calling one another "чурбан", which was more offensive because they were laughing at one another.


----------



## Maroseika

Чурка has strong and evident racist sense when applied to people. This is the fact of the language and I really do not know what to discuss here, it's all too well known here.


----------



## Ёж!

Well, all we have to do is continue speaking different languages.


----------



## Pierre3

Maroseika said:


> Чурка has strong and evident racist sense when applied to people. This is the fact of the language and I really do not know what to discuss here, it's all too well known here.


А как же выражение "чурка стоеросовый"? Так можно сказать про любого тупого человека.


----------



## Maroseika

Pierre3 said:


> А как же выражение "чурка стоеросовый"? Так можно сказать про любого тупого человека.


Не про любого. Такой идиомы нет, это контаминация устойчивого выражения "дубина стоеросовая" (реже дурак, болван стоеросовый), которое действительно может быть адресовано любому человеку. В вашем же выражении налицо оскорбительное, расистское значение слова "чурка", которое подтверждается и узусом.


----------



## Pierre3

Maroseika said:


> Не про любого. Такой идиомы нет, это контаминация устойчивого выражения "дубина стоеросовая" (реже дурак, болван стоеросовый), которое действительно может быть адресовано любому человеку. В вашем же выражении налицо оскорбительное, расистское значение слова "чурка", которое подтверждается и узусом.



Тогда кто-то еще может оскорбиться на слова "Отныне я буду вас чураться"?


----------



## Maroseika

Pierre3 said:


> Тогда кто-то еще может оскорбиться на слова "Отныне я буду вас чураться"?


Не думаю, что вы действительно не знаете современных значений слова "чурка".


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Не думаю, что вы действительно не знаете современных значений слова "чурка".


Про себя могу сказать, что припомнил с большим трудом, будто когда-то вроде бы слышал употребление слова "чурка" такое, как вы здесь говорите, хотя не уверен, что память меня не обманывает. Так что упомянутый вами 'racist sense' не выглядит для меня ни 'strong', ни тем более 'evident'. Я лично согласен с Пьером.


----------



## NagyKiss

Ёж, ты зачит живешь вдали от наших братьев с кавказа, а я, так сказать, в самой гуще, а значит слово это слышу регулярно.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Про себя могу сказать, что припомнил с большим трудом, будто когда-то вроде бы слышал употребление слова "чурка" такое, как вы здесь говорите, хотя не уверен, что память меня не обманывает. Так что упомянутый вами 'racist sense' не выглядит для меня ни 'strong', ни тем более 'evident'. Я лично согласен с Пьером.


Личный опыт любого носителя языка ограничен и субъективен. Погуглите это словосочетание, и расистский смысл его станет очевиден и для вас.


----------



## Ёж!

Да я понял, понял.  Что сообщает гугленье — это опять-таки личный опыт, но других людей; лишний личный опыт не повредит и здесь.

*NagyKiss*: интересная гипотеза.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Да я понял, понял.  Что сообщает гугленье — это опять-таки личный опыт, но других людей; лишний личный опыт не повредит и здесь.


Боюсь, что личный опыт в данном случае как раз повредит, поскольку изучающего язык обычно интересует узуальное правило (отражаемое, в частности, гуглением), а не редкое исключение. Если он невинно употребит это слово в ситуации, когда оно скорее всего будет воспринято как расистское, вряд ли его сильно утешит то обстоятельство, что даже среди носителей языка попадаются те, кто об этом значении не знает. 
Давая непродуманные советы, можно просто подставить иностранца. Все-таки этот форум не для самовыражения, а для помощи.


----------



## Ёж!

Если явно указать, что опыт личный, то не повредит, а поможет.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Если явно указать, что опыт личный, то не повредит, а поможет.


Боюсь, что я недостаточно ясно выразился. 
Нелегко отыскать на просторах нашей страны человека, не знающего об этом значении слова "чурка" или считающего его очень редким. Вы один из них? Очень интересно! Но какое до этого дело топикстартеру, который вообще узнал это слово из эстонского и уж точно именно в этом значении?
Иностранец редко проверяет слова в Гугле, потому что ему трудно правильно оценить выдачу; он думает, что если три человка на форуме говорят ему одно, а один другое, то пропорция в узусе примерно такая же. Но вам как носителю русского языка оценить результат гугления нетрудно, и вы сразу видите, что ваше понимание этого слова - такое редчайшее исключение, что его лучше не упоминать на этом форуме. Просто потому что это запутает иностранца, а цель форума - помочь ему, объяснить, как понимает слово подавляющее большинство носителей, а не редкие исключения.
Могу сказать, что сам нередко сталкиваюсь с тем, что мое понимание тех или иных слов и выражений сильно не соответствует узусу (а иногда даже и словарю). Но это мои личные проблемы, о которых совершенно не обязательно знать окружающим, а тем более тем, кого это может еще и запутать.


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Нелегко отыскать на просторах нашей страны человека, не знающего об этом значении слова "чурка" или считающего его очень редким.


Вот в этом я как раз выражаю сомнение. Я же не знаю, очень мало или не очень мало таких, кого не обижает "чурка". Есть слова, про которые все представляют, что они очень обидные, а есть слова, про которые это не всем известно — разница важная. При небольшой выборке здесь затесалось аж два человека, которых более распространённая интерпретация сильно удивила; наверно, это о чём-то говорит, хотя я не уверен, о чём.

В принципе, если кто-то видит, что большáя или бóльшая часть носителей языка считает слово обидным, то понятно, что он будет стараться избегать его употребления. Я и сам буду, или по крайней мере буду осторожен с ним. Но то, что это слово считают обидным не все — это тоже может оказаться интересно, потому что может помочь понимать разговоры носителей языка в каких-то случаях.


----------



## Maroseika

Уважаемый Еж, просто посмотрите в Гугле, в каком контексте используется это выражение по отношению к людям, и все вопросы у вас отпадут. Впрочем, если вы не считаете это слово оскорбительным по отношению к некоторым национальностям, то вопросы отпадут уже у меня.


----------



## Ёж!

Контексты-то разные могут быть… Интернет — среда специфическая.

Эти ссылки доказывают не несуществование, а относительную редкость таких контекстов, где слово "чурка" не завязано на национальности, хотя обращено к человеку.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Эти ссылки доказывают не несуществование, а относительную редкость таких контекстов, где слово "чурка" не завязано на национальности, хотя обращено к человеку.



Да. И поэтому лучше не приводить значение, для которого вы даже не можете отыскать примера в Интернете.


----------



## Fivers

Estonians has nothing to do with this word.


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Да. И поэтому лучше не приводить значение, для которого вы даже не можете отыскать примера в Интернете.


Никакой логики. Объяснить, почему трудно найти пример для моего с Пьером значения в интернете, очень легко: слово используется для разговоров примерно того же рода, как слово «цуцик»: разговоров совершенно нейтральных, домашних, которых нет никакой особой причины выводить в интернет. Если поискать оба слова в интернете, то для чурки результатов в десять раз больше, чем для цуцика, и различие было бы ещё большим, если бы не выражение «замёрз как цуцик». Расисткая пропаганда — зачастую прописанная, как говорится, между делом — популярна в интернете, значит, можно заключить, что причина особой популярности расового значения слова «чурка» в Сети заключается именно в этом — в природе интернета, а не в природе слова.


----------



## tacirus

Маросейка, не расизм, а национализм. Нет такой расы - кавказец, а слово "чурка или чурбан" к ним применяется .

А вообще исторически "чурбаном" называли просто глупых или тупых, ну а в наше время оно приобрело специфический смысл.

Вообще-то, вопрос топик-стартера интересный  . Я читал, что в Эстонии многие заимствованные русские ругательства в их учебниках выдают за богатство их собственного языка в этом плане. Как будто это и не было заимствовано.


----------



## Maroseika

tacirus said:


> Маросейка, не расизм, а национализм.


Не умер Данила - болячка задавила.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Никакой логики. Объяснить, почему трудно найти пример для моего с Пьером значения в интернете, очень легко: слово используется для разговоров примерно того же рода, как слово «цуцик»: разговоров совершенно нейтральных, домашних, которых нет никакой особой причины выводить в интернет. Если поискать оба слова в интернете, то для чурки результатов в десять раз больше, чем для цуцика, и различие было бы ещё большим, если бы не выражение «замёрз как цуцик». Расовые предрассудки — популярная тема в интернете, значит, можно заключить, что причина особой популярности слова «чурка» в интернете заключается именно в этом — в природе интернета, а не в природе слова.



Думаю, если бы слово в названном вами значении действительно использовалось, мы бы без труда отыскали хотя б один пример.


----------



## Ёж!

Пожалуйста.

«Ясно, что он ни черта не видит!  Голова моя идет кругом, но мираж не исчезает!  На поясе у меня дозиметр, я ― физик, и моя обязанность в случае взрыва проверять местность на радиоактивное загрязнение.  Толик опускает меня на камень, спрашивает о чем-то, я не слышу, сижу, как чурка.  Где-то внизу кричат Папа и Галя ― забеспокоились!  Как всё это мне противно!  И я сам себе ― тоже!»              [Геннадий Николаев. Вещие сны тихого психа // «Звезда», 2002]

Заодно интересно, как вы истолкуете вот это:

«Она ведь только на Или и водится!  Вот я и хотел её обменять у колхозников на водку.  Заходил в правление, узнавал где что ― ничего не узнал.  Сидела какая-то чурка.  Так как это будет?  Покушение или приготовление?  Через девятнадцатую это пойдёт или через семнадцатую?»              [Ю. О. Домбровский. Факультет ненужных вещей, часть 5 (1978)]

По-моему, смысл совершенно очевиден: женщина за столиком глупа, ситуации не понимает (голова — как чурка), узнать у неё ничего невозможно. Есть в Корпусе и примеры, где совершенно прямо голова с чуркой сравнивается.

1978 год я считаю современностью. 2002-й — понятное дело, тоже.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Пожалуйста.



Спасибо. Очень хорошо, что спустя месяц отыскалась хотя бы пара примеров. Но анализ значений этого слова даже в НКРЯ, на который вы ссылаетесь, не говоря уж о Гугле, показывает, как это слово используется в наше время чаще всего.  Это как со словом "кончать": у него есть и вполне невинные значения, однако в наше время его следует использовать аккуратно, чтобы не попасть в неловкое положение. Порекомендуете ли вы иностранцу использовать это слова в его старом значении где и когда ему вздумается или все-таки предупредите о том, как оно будет воспринято в большинстве случаев? Так и тут: уверяя иностранца, что "чурка" равносильно слову "чурбан", мы подкладываем ему очень большую и кусачую свинью. Другой пример: слово "жидиться" означает ведь просто "жадничать". Как вы полагаете, стоит ли объяснять иностранцу, что вообще-то приличному человеку такое слово употреблять не подобает?


----------



## Ёж!

Оно может быть эквивалентно чурбану (либо «пню»). А может не быть. Зависит от случая. И, возможно, от аудитории. Осторожный иностранец обязательно перестрахуется. Но представьте, что тот же иностранец, не зная, что описываемое слово может иметь вполне невинное значение, услышал что-нибудь подобное предложению г-на Домбровского. Он мгновенно составит неприязненное впечатление о г-не Домбровском, либо ком угодно другом, кто использовал при нём слово; однако впечатление может оказаться ложным, и иностранец далеко не сразу об этом узнает; таким образом, умолчание подкладывает свинью нисколько не меньшую.

Не знаю, как насчёт «жидиться» (слышу слово в первый раз, мгновенно понял как «жадничать»), а насчёт «чурки» я не хочу быть настолько категоричным. Всё зависит от значения, подразумеваемого говорящим. Что-то не верю я, чтобы оное изменение в смысле слова заняло место в языке всерьёз — скорее, просто локальная мода, довольно сильно, впрочем, распространившаяся.


----------



## inerrant

Ёж! said:


> Заодно интересно, как вы истолкуете вот это:
> какая-то чурка <...>
> голова — как чурка



Оба примера - женского рода. А преимущественное употребление в настоящее время - в мужском роде. Может, следует разделять по значению словá мужского и женского рода (как это часто случается в испанском, например)?


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Но представьте, что тот же иностранец, не зная, что описываемое слово может иметь вполне невинное значение, услышал что-нибудь подобное предложению г-на Домбровского. Он мгновенно составит неприязненное впечатление о г-не Домбровском, либо ком угодно другом, кто использовал при нём слово;


Я вам больше скажу, я и сам напрягся, прочитав это слово у Домбровского, - примерно, как напрягаются люди, впервые встречая"жид" у Гоголя. К нашему времени эти слова сильно изменились. 




> «жидиться» (слышу слово в первый раз),


Вы прикалываетесь?


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Вы прикалываетесь?


Ни в одном глазу. В моём представлении _жид_ — это такое слово из старины. Когда-то было обидно, а теперь никому не интересно.

Может быть, когда-то я слышал этот глагол, но не связывал ни с чем национальным. Самолично употребил бы «зажиливать». Могу допустить, что в какой-то степени ошибаюсь в своей оценке современного словоупотребления. Сумасшедших много, и они, в принципе, способны до определённого предела задавать правила. Врать не буду — не знаю.


> Я вам больше скажу, я и сам напрягся, прочитав это слово у Домбровского,  - примерно, как напрягаются люди, впервые встречая"жид" у Гоголя.


Ну вот. А я нет. 


> К  нашему времени эти слова сильно изменились.


Мне почему-то кажется, что речь идёт о сильно распространившейся, но всё-таки локальной моде, а не об установившемся изменении в языке. Со времён, может быть, чеченских войн стало модно высказывать претензии к южанам, используя для их выражения определённые слова. Такие лексического плана моды проходят практически бесследно со временем, им не хватает авторитета — чувства, что ли, общезначимости.


----------



## ahvalj

Кажется, об этом тут ещё не писали, но ведь и «чурка», и «жид» первоначально были совершенно нейтральными обозначениями соответствующих национальностей («чурка» — это, надо полагать, древняя передача слова "türk” с закономерным восточнославянским развитием tj>č, а все дополнительные значения, связанные с деревом, здесь вторичны). В связи с сосуществованием вариантов «чурка/турок/тюрк» и «жид/еврей» более древние и народные формы со временем образованными классами стали почему-то восприниматься в качестве ругательных, хотя это чистой воды кокетство. Относительно «жидиться» — есть ещё связанное слово «выцыганивать», пока не достигшее такой степени порицания в образованных кругах. В обоих случаях народом подмечены характерные черты соответствующих национальностей, о которых, собственно, все прекрасно знают (и соответствия которым есть в разных языках), но лицемерие требует осуждать не носителя отрицательных качеств, а сказавшего о них вслух...


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Ни в одном глазу. В моём представлении _жид_ — это такое слово из старины. Когда-то было обидно, а теперь никому не интересно.


Адрес вашего райского санатория спрашивать не стану, чтобы не создавать ажиотаж.




> Мне почему-то кажется, что речь идёт о сильно распространившейся, но всё-таки локальной моде, а не об установившемся изменении в языке. Со времён, может быть, чеченских войн стало модно высказывать претензии к южанам, используя для их выражения определённые слова. Такие лексического плана моды проходят практически бесследно со временем, им не хватает авторитета — чувства, что ли, общезначимости.


"Чурка" бытует в языке в этом оскорбительном значении как минимум с 70-х годов, за это могу ручаться. О более раннем периоде мне судить сложно.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> «чурка» — это, надо полагать, древняя передача слова "türk” с закономерным восточнославянским развитием tj>č, а все дополнительные значения, связанные с деревом, здесь вторичны.


Интересная версия. Еще интереснее, есть ли ей какие-нибудь подтверждения. У Даля, например, нет ничего похожего, а Фасмер уверяет, что древняя форма была турокъ, а тюрк - позднее заимствование из немецкого или французского. 



> Относительно «жидиться» — есть ещё связанное слово «выцыганивать», пока не достигшее такой степени порицания в образованных кругах. В обоих случаях народом подмечены характерные черты соответствующих национальностей, о которых, собственно, все прекрасно знают (и соответствия которым есть в разных языках), но лицемерие требует осуждать не носителя отрицательных качеств, а сказавшего о них вслух...


То есть на самом деле все отлично знают, что жители Средней Азии и Кавказа особенно тупы, а евреи - особенно жадны, но политкорректно не говорят об этом вслух?


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Интересная версия. Еще интереснее, есть ли ей какие-нибудь подтверждения. У Даля, например, нет ничего похожего, а Фасмер уверяет, что древняя форма была турокъ, а тюрк - позднее заимствование из немецкого или французского.


"Türk" — это древнее самоназвание тюркских народов, известное уже из рунических надписей середины первого тысячелетия. Славяне вступили в контакт с носителями этих языков, вероятно, во время появления гуннов (и примкнувших в ним народностей) в Восточной Европе. Представим себе, как могло славянами того времени передаваться сочетание "tü" — либо как сейчас, с заместительной палатализацией согласного (tü>tju, ср. Чуприян, Чурило из греческого kü>k'u), либо с утратой переднерядности и передачей ü через u (kü>ku: Куприян, Курило). Мне кажется, что слова «чурка» и «турок» отражают как раз оба возможных варианта (с учётом последующего обновления "u" вследствие непрекращающихся контактов с тюрками, поскольку славянское «tjurk-/turk-» гуннской эпохи дало бы сейчас «черк/торк»). Касательно слова «тюрк» — речь у Фасмера идёт о новом заимствовании его именно в этой форме в литературный язык.


----------



## inerrant

ahvalj said:


> В обоих случаях народом подмечены характерные черты соответствующих национальностей, о которых, собственно, все прекрасно знают (и соответствия которым есть в разных языках)



Скажите, сколько литров водки в день вы выпиваете?

Спрашиваю об этом вот почему: я объехал более 60 стран, общался с представителями самых разных национальностей, и именно привычку хлестать водку ежедневно и в больших количествах они считают основной характерной чертой русского человека. И все мои попытки разубедить их в этом встречаются с крайним недоверием. (Кстати, ничего оскорбительного в таком стереотипе они не видят, поскольку водка почти во всем мире - напиток очень дорогой. Ну, вот якобы есть у русских такой странный обычай, вот и всё.)


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> То есть на самом деле все отлично знают, что жители Средней Азии и Кавказа особенно тупы, а евреи - особенно жадны, но политкорректно не говорят об этом вслух?


Поскольку тред начался с эстонского поста, напомню ругательное эстонское название русских — "tibla" (Nom. Pl. "tiblad"), обычно этимологизируемое из часто употребляемого нашими соплеменниками изысканного словосочетания «ты, бл...дь". 

Правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы теряетесь в догадках, какие такие качества цыганского населения послужили источником русского слова "выцыганивать" или в случае евреев — английского глагола "to jew" (http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/jew) ?

Мой совет, господа: не давайте повода, и вас не будут порицать.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> То есть на самом деле все отлично знают, что жители Средней Азии и Кавказа особенно тупы, а евреи - особенно жадны, но политкорректно не говорят об этом вслух?


Тут сложнее. Слово «чурка» для обозначения дерева — исконное (см. того же Фасмера, «ч» там возникло из «кь») и случайно совпало с народным названием тюрков («ч» из «ть»). Ну, а то, что нынешние жители Средней Азии дают повод для семантического развития этого случайного совпадения — сами виноваты.


----------



## ahvalj

Кстати, чтобы тюркам было не так обидно, мне на ум приходит ещё один пример семантического развития, основанного на случайном созвучии. Мосье Перельман и многие другие авторы популярных книг по физике и математике любили спрашивать у детишек, почему заяц косой, объясняя подобный эпитет отсутствием у зайца стереоскопического зрения (при том, что это же верно для многих млекопитающих, никогда косыми не называемых). На самом деле, здесь имеет место ровно такое же случайное совпадение: в славянских языках индоевропейский корень «кес-/кос-/кс-» со значением «чесать/брить/резать» (отсюда «коса, косой, косить, чесать») совпал с индоевропейским корнем для зайца «кяс-» (отсюда, скажем, английское "hare"): здесь «кь» вопреки общему правило дало не «с», а диспалатализовалось (так же «гьхянс-» дало «гусь» вместо ожидаемого «зусь» итп.), а краткое «а» в славянском совпадало с кратким «о», что и привело к забавной омонимии, вызвавшей обсуждаемый полёт фантазии у технической интеллигенции.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Тут сложнее. Слово «чурка» для обозначения дерева — исконное (см. того же Фасмера, «ч» там возникло из «кь») и случайно совпало с народным названием тюрков («ч» из «ть»).


Это все еще ваша гипотеза - о народном названии тюрков, или есть подтверждения? Хотелось бы с ними ознакомиться.



> Представим себе, как могло славянами того времени передаваться сочетание "tü" — либо как сейчас, с заместительной палатализацией согласного (tü>tju, ср. Чуприян, Чурило из греческого kü>k'u), либо с утратой переднерядности и передачей ü через u (kü>ku: Куприян, Курило).


Все это чудесно, но древнерусский турокъ известен, а ваши гипотетические древнерусские названия на тю - нет. Или все-таки у вас есть такие данные?



> Ну, а то, что нынешние жители Средней Азии дают повод для семантического развития этого случайного совпадения — сами виноваты.


Повод дают не они, а наши фашиствующие сограждане, страдающие комплексом неполноценности.



> название русских — "tibla" (Nom. Pl. "tiblad"), обычно этимологизируемое из часто употребляемого нашими соплеменниками изысканного словосочетания «ты, бл...дь".


Народная этимология, конечно. Но это лучше обсудить на профильном форуме.



> Правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы теряетесь в догадках, какие такие качества цыганского населения послужили источником русского слова "выцыганивать" или в случае евреев — английского глагола "to jew"


Вы полагаете, что приличным людям подобает применять к современным представителям народов прозвища, возникшие в стародавние времена (неважно даже, насколько они были оправданны тогда)? Вы полагаете, что люди отвечают за своих предков приблизительно до сто двадцатого колена? И немцев мы теперь будем звать фашистами, а славян - рабами?


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> почему заяц косой



Вы ведь наверняка знаете соответствующие древнерусские и старославянские формы этого слова, подтверждаюшие ваш тезис о косой < кяс? Или это снова ваша гипотеза?


----------



## Ben Jamin

LiseR said:


> Естественно  - кавказцы/ среднеазиаты/ уроженцы Кавказа/Средней Азии/ лица кавказской национальности и пр.


"лица кавказской национальности" sounds racist too, as there is no such nationality. It is like calling somebody "East European" instead of the person's proper nationality.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Это все еще ваша гипотеза - о народном названии тюрков, или есть подтверждения? Хотелось бы с ними ознакомиться.
> Все это чудесно, но древнерусский турокъ известен, а ваши гипотетические древнерусские названия на тю - нет. Или все-таки у вас есть такие данные?


Древнерусские и современные русские названия на «чу-», а не «тю-». «Тю-» там должно было существовать в дописьменный период. Я поищу по словарям, что есть на «чу-». Кстати, кроме «турок» бытовала и форма «турка», совсем уж параллельная обсуждаемой («с туркой воевать»). Но не очень понятна причина отторжения: почему связь названия тюрков с чурбанами — это приемлемая этимология, не вызывающая возражений (но лишь моральное осуждение) у участников треда (и ничем не отличающаяся, кстати, от отвергаемого Вами сходу совершенно аналогичного случая эстонских «тибл»), а моя попытка проиллюстрировать (с соответствующими фонетическими рассуждениями и примерами подобной же трактовки греческих заимствований) этимологическую связь слова «чурка» в этническом значении с самоназванием тюрков (и, соответственно, случайность ругательного значения) кажется неприемлемой? Мне это напоминает методологию средневековой науки, когда, вместо того, чтобы думать самим и производить новое знание, исследователи столетиями жонглировали цитатами из античных авторов (в Вашем случае — словарей). Что именно не работает в предлагаемом мною этимологическом сценарии?


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Повод дают не они, а наши фашиствующие сограждане, страдающие комплексом неполноценности.
> 
> Вы полагаете, что приличным людям подобает применять к современным представителям народов прозвища, возникшие в стародавние времена (неважно даже, насколько они были оправданны тогда)? Вы полагаете, что люди отвечают за своих предков приблизительно до сто двадцатого колена? И немцев мы теперь будем звать фашистами, а славян - рабами?


Ну, славян до сих пор называют рабами (точнее, рабов — славянами) во многих западных языках. Можете обратиться в ООН с предложением политкорректной замены. Немцев также до сих пор славяне именуют «немыми». И мне кажется, я-то как раз пытаюсь обосновать обратное: что в слове «чурка» первоначально не было никакой ругательности, так что Ваши возражения должны быть обращены всяко не ко мне.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Вы ведь наверняка знаете соответствующие древнерусские и старославянские формы этого слова, подтверждаюшие ваш тезис о косой < кяс? Или это снова ваша гипотеза?


Это такое общее место, понятное любому, кто знаком со славянской исторической фонетикой — если напечатанные разъяснения (того же самого хода мыслей) будут выглядеть авторитетнее, погляжу вечером в литературе. А в оставшиеся часы Вы не могли бы объяснить, почему косым у нас называют только зайца, а не половину других млекопитающих за компанию?


----------



## Ёж!

Ben Jamin said:


> "лица кавказской национальности" sounds racist too, as there is no such nationality. It is like calling somebody "East European" instead of the person's proper nationality.


It sounds especially offensive because of the word «лицо», which is an officialese term in Russian. It makes people look like legal pawns, not like humans; instead of personal life, this word attributes to people an "interface" – what was called an "identity" by Pelevin. Unfortunately, this offensive compound is/was used oftentimes in media.


----------



## ahvalj

Ben Jamin said:


> "лица кавказской национальности" sounds racist too, as there is no such nationality. It is like calling somebody "East European" instead of the person's proper nationality.


I think this hypersensitivity of many people to any signs of ethnic (and any other) disrespect has long reached a non-constructive level. If there is freedom of speech, then there is freedom of speech, no need to compensate it with hypocrisy. When a black football player gets offended when shown a banana, it means he agrees with the association with monkeys the football fans try to cause, and it means he feels this inferiority in his soul. If I am shown an ice-cream somewhere in Africa, I will definitely not get offended, simply because I do not feel my belonging to the white race humiliating, and if called "tibla" in Estonia I will blame not the Estonians, but other Russians who have created and do everything to maintain this stereotype. The best way to get rid of offensive names is to stop generating reasons for them. That is my position, and I think this is the only adult one.


----------



## inerrant

ahvalj said:


> The best way to get rid of offensive names is to stop generating reasons for them.



Stop drinking vodka 3 times a day, and then all the foreigners surely will stop thinking that Russians are drinking too much vodka.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Это все еще ваша гипотеза - о народном названии тюрков, или есть подтверждения? Хотелось бы с ними ознакомиться.
> 
> 
> Все это чудесно, но древнерусский турокъ известен, а ваши гипотетические древнерусские названия на тю - нет. Или все-таки у вас есть такие данные?


Я не стал этого вставлять утром, поскольку прототип там не "tü", а непосредственно "tju", но, коли Вы возразили — полюбопытствуйте в любом словаре относительно этимологии слова «чужой/чуждый»: почти все авторы склоняются к выведению его из готского "þiuda" «народ» с искомым развитием tju>ču на славянской почве (эта этимология подтверждается и разнобоем начального согласного по другим славянским языкам: дело в том, что "tj" давало в разных диалектах разные звуки — ц, ч, ћ, шт, ќ — и все они отражены в этом слове по славянским диалектам — если бы в начале этого слова изначально было сочетание "kj", рефлекс во всех языках был бы одинаковым «ч»).


----------



## ahvalj

inerrant said:


> Stop drinking vodka 3 times a day, and then all the foreigners surely will stop thinking that Russians are drinking too much vodka.


Precisely.


----------



## Ёж!

ahvalj said:


> If there is freedom of speech, then there is freedom of speech, no need to compensate it with hypocrisy.


Freedom of speech means exactly that people are free to offend other people (if they happen to wish to), and others are free to state that's an offence. But I agree that it is silly to get offended at an 'East-European', for example. Just above I used the term «южане», again without precautions. As I said above, the term «лица кавказской национальности» is offensive because it intends to deprive people of being humans. Instead, it makes them be 'identities' (here: connected with the national status; in Pelevin's sense – those were identities connected with the status of consuming goods).


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Я не стал этого вставлять утром, поскольку прототип там не "tü", а непосредственно "tju", но, коли Вы возразили — полюбопытствуйте в любом словаре относительно этимологии слова «чужой/чуждый»: почти все авторы склоняются к выведению его из готского "þiuda" «народ» с искомым развитием tju>ču на славянской почве (эта этимология подтверждается и разнобоем начального согласного по другим славянским языкам: дело в том, что "tj" давало в разных диалектах разные звуки — ц, ч, ћ, шт, ќ — и все они отражены в этом слове по славянским диалектам — если бы в начале этого слова изначально было сочетание "kj", рефлекс во всех языках был бы одинаковым «ч»).



По-прежнему, все чудесно. Но ведь не все, что могло быть, было? Вам известны примеры, подтверждающие ваше предположение о том, что "чурка" применительно к представителям некоторых народов, не от чурка - кусок дерево, а от старого названия тюркского этноса? А также примеры такого использования слова в 19 веке? Или раньше?



> Ну, славян до сих пор называют рабами (точнее, рабов — славянами) во многих западных языках. Можете обратиться в ООН с предложением политкорректной замены. Немцев также до сих пор славяне именуют «немыми». И мне кажется, я-то как раз пытаюсь обосновать обратное: что в слове «чурка» первоначально не было никакой ругательности, так что Ваши возражения должны быть обращены всяко не ко мне.


Слово значит то, что оно значит здесь и сейчас, остальное - предмет интереса исследователей. Даже если ваша странноватая гипотеза верна, кому какое дело, что значило слово "чурка" раньше, если сейчас оно используется по отношению к людям именно в оскорбительном значении и воспринимается в нем же? Или то, что слово б... раньше не было непристойным, оправдывает его употребление в присутствии женщин и детей?


----------



## ahvalj

Ёж! said:


> Freedom of speech means exactly that people are free to offend other people (if they happen to wish to), and others are free to state that's an offence. But I agree that it is silly to get offended at an 'East-European', for example. Just above I used the term «южане», again without precautions. As I said above, the term «лица кавказской национальности» is offensive because it intends to deprive people of being humans. Instead, it makes them be 'identities' (here: connected with the national status; in Pelevin's sense – those were identities connected with the status of consuming goods).


I do not think there is any intention — it is simply канцелярит: «лица кавказской национальности» is percepted as more formal and suitable for police reports than «кавказцы».


----------



## inerrant

ahvalj said:


> Precisely.



I mean that you personally should stop drinking right now. Put away the bottle that you are holding in your hand.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> По-прежнему, все чудесно. Но ведь не все, что могло быть, было? Вам известны примеры, подтверждающие ваше предположение о том, что "чурка" применительно к представителям некоторых народов, не от чурка - кусок дерево, а от старого названия тюркского этноса? А также примеры такого использования слова в 19 веке? Или раньше?


Вечером поищу. Кстати, я на разных форумах начал выкладывать ссылки на упоминаемые мною публикации, и за последний год у меня из всего выложенного скачали всего лишь два файла по одному разу, так что...


----------



## ahvalj

inerrant said:


> I mean that you personally should stop drinking right now. Put away the bottle that you are holding in your hand.



«Правду говорить легко и приятно» ©, Евгений Ваганович.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Это такое общее место, понятное любому, кто знаком со славянской исторической фонетикой — если напечатанные разъяснения (того же самого хода мыслей) будут выглядеть авторитетнее, погляжу вечером в литературе. А в оставшиеся часы Вы не могли бы объяснить, почему косым у нас называют только зайца, а не половину других млекопитающих за компанию?



Это объяснить не труднее, чем почему бобром у нас называют только бобра, а не всех животных с коричневым мехом.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Это объяснить не труднее, чем почему бобром у нас называют только бобра, а не всех животных с коричневым мехом.


Уели. Но с бобром нет этимологических накладок, а «заяц» — само по себе слово непонятного происхождения (оно есть только в балтийском), тогда как индоевропейское название зайца (смотрим любой индоевропейский словарь на k'as-) совершенно объяснимо даёт русское «кос», откуда и смешение с «косым». Касательно а>о, есть слова «соль, стоять, от» итп., это стандартное славянское изменение. «Кь» > «к» встречается редко и носит название «непоследовательной сатемизации», она имеет разные объяснения, в частности в нашем случае — диссимилятивное соседство со звуком «с» в том же слоге (к моему утреннему примеру с гусём есть ещё «свекровь» вместо ожидавшегося бы по правилам «свестровь» (ср>стр как в «сестра, струя, острый»)).


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Слово значит то, что оно значит здесь и сейчас, остальное - предмет интереса исследователей. Даже если ваша странноватая гипотеза верна, кому какое дело, что значило слово "чурка" раньше, если сейчас оно используется по отношению к людям именно в оскорбительном значении и воспринимается в нем же? Или то, что слово б... раньше не было непристойным, оправдывает его употребление в присутствии женщин и детей?


Как я тут пытался объяснить по-английски, ругательства характеризуют как ругающего, так и ругаемого. Я, видимо, менее общечеловеческого уровня уязвим для оскорблений — возможно, в силу повышенного самомнения, но я действительно считаю, что в самих по себе ругательствах нет ничего драматически плохого. Во-первых, есть спектр чувств, от пиано до форте и от ненависти до обожания, каждое из которых заслуживает своего средства выражения, в том числе и языкового. Во-вторых, многие ругательства основаны на подмеченных кем-то недостатках. Профессора филармонии по классу арфы из Кзыл-Орды, в свободное время пишущего статьи по теории струн, чуркой не назовут (по крайней мере после знакомства) — просто потому, что он не даёт повода. Поэтому, когда возражают против национальных оскорблений, возражают против симптомов, а не против болезни. Взрослее и ответственнее будет понять, что выглядит смешным или неприемлемым в твоём поведении и либо научиться исправлять это, либо перестать воспринимать это в отрицательном ключе. Замалчивание и лицемерие ведут только к самообману.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> I think this hypersensitivity of many people to any signs of ethnic (and any other) disrespect has long reached a non-constructive level. If there is freedom of speech, then there is freedom of speech, no need to compensate it with hypocrisy. When a black football player gets offended when shown a banana, it means he agrees with the association with monkeys the football fans try to cause, and it means he feels this inferiority in his soul. If I am shown an ice-cream somewhere in Africa, I will definitely not get offended, simply because I do not feel my belonging to the white race humiliating, and if called "tibla" in Estonia I will blame not the Estonians, but other Russians who have created and do everything to maintain this stereotype. The best way to get rid of offensive names is to stop generating reasons for them. That is my position, and I think this is the only adult one.


I believe you will blame a diabetic rather than the one calling him жир-трест-колбаса. What would you recommend to do a Jew to stop others calling him жид? Stop being a Jew and turn into an Uzbek? Or maybe coming back to the past and change something there? 

Maybe there is really such absolute freedom on one of the planets far away from here, but in all human societies on this planet freedom of speech is limited by law and morals. Well, let's forget about the law. But if your moraity allows you using in everyday speech such words as чурка and жид, if you - quite adult person - really cannot understand what's wrong in showing banana to a black footballer, - the only thing I can say: my deepest condolences.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> I believe you will blame a diabetic rather than the one calling him жир-трест-колбаса. What would you recommend to do a Jew to stop others calling him жид? Stop being a Jew and turn into an Uzbek? Or maybe coming back to the past and change something there?
> 
> Maybe there is really such absolute freedom on one of the planets far away from here, but in all human societies on this planet freedom of speech is limited by law and morals. Well, let's forget about the law. But if your moraity allows you using in everyday speech such words as чурка and жид, if you - quite adult person - really cannot understand what's wrong in showing banana to a black footballer, - the only thing I can say: my deepest condolences.


Давайте про банан по-русски. Основное я уже написал постом выше, но про банан поясню ещё раз: невозможно оскорбить человека, если он не чувствует своей ущербности в душе. Если мне нравятся славянские физиономии (а мне они не нравятся, кстати), я не оскорблюсь упрёкам в недостаточной нордичности (вспоминая упомянутых Вами фашистов), если я не чувствую, что с Африкой что-то не так, показ бананов не будет достигать цели. Как кандидат биологических наук уверяю Вас, что невозможно изжить подобные вещи: они заложены в основу психотипа большинства особей и от воспитания станут лишь более изощрёнными. Единственное, что можно сделать — это избавляться от недостатков самому и учиться отличать недостатки устранимые (переедание), над которыми смеяться не грех, от недостатков, к которым нужно относиться с сочувствием (Ваш пример с диабетом). Всё это и называется взрослением — как личным, так и общественным.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Как я тут пытался объяснить по-английски, ругательства характеризуют как ругающего, так и ругаемого. Я, видимо, менее общечеловеческого уровня уязвим для оскорблений — возможно, в силу повышенного самомнения, но я действительно считаю, что в самих по себе ругательствах нет ничего драматически плохого. Во-первых, есть спектр чувств, от пиано до форте и от ненависти до обожания, каждое из которых заслуживает своего средства выражения, в том числе и языкового. Во-вторых, многие ругательства основаны на подмеченных кем-то недостатках. Профессора филармонии по классу арфы из Кзыл-Орды, в свободное время пишущего статьи по теории струн, чуркой не назовут (по крайней мере после знакомства) — просто потому, что он не даёт повода. Поэтому, когда возражают против национальных оскорблений, возражают против симптомов, а не против болезни. Взрослее и ответственнее будет понять, что выглядит смешным или неприемлемым в твоём поведении и либо научиться исправлять это, либо перестать воспринимать это в отрицательном ключе. Замалчивание и лицемерие ведут только к самообману.



Национально ориентированная ругань характеризует только того, кто позволяет себе так говорить и думать. Это либо дурак, либо мерзавец.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Национально ориентированная ругань характеризует только того, кто позволяет себе так говорить и думать. Это либо дурак, либо мерзавец.


А чем национально ориентированная ругань отличается от любых других обобщений («абитуриенты тупее год от года», «чиновники служат себе, а не обществу», «все хлебные места захвачены чекистами»)? То, что вы утверждаете, это просто левый дискурс, в котором нет места этническим вопросам. Человек правых взглядов точно так же будет возмущаться классовым обобщениям.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Давайте про банан по-русски. Основное я уже написал постом выше, но про банан поясню ещё раз: невозможно оскорбить человека, если он не чувствует своей ущербности в душе. Если мне нравятся славянские физиономии (а мне они не нравятся, кстати), я не оскорблюсь упрёкам в недостаточной нордичности (вспоминая упомянутых Вами фашистов), если я не чувствую, что с Африкой что-то не так, показ бананов не будет достигать цели. Как кандидат биологических наук уверяю Вас, что невозможно изжить подобные вещи: они заложены в основу психотипа большинства особей и от воспитания станут лишь более изощрёнными. Единственное, что можно сделать — это избавляться от недостатков самому и учиться отличать недостатки устранимые (переедание), над которыми смеяться не грех, от недостатков, к которым нужно относиться с сочувствием (Ваш пример с диабетом). Всё это и называется взрослением — как личным, так и общественным.


От какого недостатка должен избавиться конкретный футболист, чтобы ему не показывали банан, если этот банан - в голове тупого болельщицкого быдла? 
Объясню вам еще раз и я. Наплевать, оскорблен был тот футболист или нет. Он взрослый самодостаточный мужик, переживет. Не наплевать, что его хотели оскорбить. 
Непонятно? Тогда сдаюсь.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> А чем национально ориентированная ругань отличается от любых других обобщений («абитуриенты тупее год от года», «чиновники служат себе, а не обществу», «все хлебные места захвачены чекистами»)?


Потому что быть чекистом или чиновником - выбор человека. А быть евреем или узбеком - нет.
Неожиданно, правда?
Впрочем, я никакие обобщающие оскорбления не считаю допустимыми. Каждый отвечает только за себя.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> От какого недостатка должен избавиться конкретный футболист, чтобы ему не показывали банан, если этот банан - в голове тупого болельщицкого быдла?
> Объясню вам еще раз и я. Наплевать, оскорблен был тот футболист или нет. Он взрослый самодостаточный мужик, переживет. Не наплевать, что его хотели оскорбить.
> Непонятно? Тогда сдаюсь.


Его дразнят. Это в порядке вещей, на футбол ходят за эмоциями именно этого рода — свои играют против чужих. Он — чужой по определению. Если бы банан показали дирижёру в консерватории — было бы страньше.


----------



## Ёж!

ahvalj said:


> Профессора филармонии по классу арфы из Кзыл-Орды, в свободное время пишущего статьи по теории струн, чуркой не назовут (по крайней мере после знакомства) — просто потому, что он не даёт повода.


Если верить Гуглу и общим наблюдениям относительно состояния умов, то в нашей больнице вполне могут назвать.


Maroseika said:


> Maybe there is really such absolute freedom on one of the planets far away from here, but in all human societies on this planet freedom of speech is limited by law and morals. Well, let's forget about the law. But if your moraity allows you using in everyday speech such words as чурка and жид, if you - quite adult person - really cannot understand what's wrong in showing banana to a black footballer, - the only thing I can say: my deepest condolences.


What I think is really bad is putting new tabooes on words. Putting the tabooes is yet another way of being nationalistic, it is a way to express the agreement. In the same spirit, showing a banana and discusing other people's showing a banana are very different things; there is nothing wrong about the banana itself, there is wrong about the intentions of the one who shows it. Those are different things, it is important to make difference between the two. In the same way, forbidding the – very innocent in itself – sign of fylfot is yet another way of agreeing with nazis, thus supporting them, but we've reached the point of Godwin's law application. Hey, do they really have the power to change the meanings of signs? I'd like to refuse them this power.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Потому что быть чекистом или чиновником - выбор человека. А быть евреем или узбеком - нет.
> Неожиданно, правда?
> Впрочем, я никакие обобщающие оскорбления не считаю допустимыми. Каждый отвечает только за себя.


Видите ли, ругают не еврея или узбека, а ругают образ, создаваемый его соплеменниками. Евреев и узбеков ругают за разное (в обсуждаемом случае — за противоположное), потому что ведут они себя (в народном восприятии) по-разному. Почему русские не ругают шведов — не потому, что не найти причин, а потому, что русские не усматривают в шведах недостатков. Ещё раз — либо не надо давать повода, либо не надо обижаться.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Видите ли, ругают не еврея или узбека, а ругают образ, создаваемый его соплеменниками. Евреев и узбеков ругают за разное (в обсуждаемом случае — за противоположное), потому что ведут они себя (в народном восприятии) по-разному. Почему русские не ругают шведов — не потому, что не найти причин, а потому, что русские не усматривают в шведах недостатков. Ещё раз — либо не надо давать повода, либо не надо обижаться.


У образа нет ушей и мозгов, они есть у человека, и ругают именно их обладателя. Вы действительно не понимаете, что ни один человек не отвечает ни за кого, кроме себя лично (плюс за тех, за кого он лично ответственен)? Это означает и что он не несет ответственности за других, и что он не в силах повлиять на других, особенно если эти другие умерли много десятилетий или веков назад. 
Если вы пытаетесь объяснить, почему в народном сознании складывается тот или иной образ того или иного народа - это одно. Если же вы хотите это оправдать, полагаете допустимым для приличного человека переносить народные образы, в частности, ксенофобские стереотипы, на реальных конкретных людей - совсем другое.
Еще раз, постарайтесь услышать: главная проблема общества не в том, что кто-то обидится, а в том, что кто-то обижает - по недомыслию, из подлости или по любым другим причинам.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Видите ли, ругают не еврея или узбека, а ругают образ, создаваемый его соплеменниками. Евреев и узбеков ругают за разное (в обсуждаемом случае — за противоположное), потому что ведут они себя (в народном восприятии) по-разному. Почему русские не ругают шведов — не потому, что не найти причин, а потому, что русские не усматривают в шведах недостатков. Ещё раз — либо не надо давать повода, либо не надо обижаться.


У образа нет ушей и мозгов, они есть у конкретного реального человека, и ругают именно его, хотя те, кто послужил причиной возникновения этого образа, умерли десятки или сотни лет назад. Одно дело - объяснять происхождение того или иного образа, совсем другое дело - оправдывать его перенос на реальных людей. 
Главная проблема не в том, что кого-то обижают, а втом, что кто-то обижает - по недомыслию, из подлости или по каким-то другим причинам.



ahvalj said:


> Его дразнят. Это в порядке вещей, на футбол ходят за эмоциями именно этого рода — свои играют против чужих. Он — чужой по определению. Если бы банан показали дирижёру в консерватории — было бы страньше.


Даже в дворовой драке есть свои законы, например, не бить ниже пояса. Так вот это - ниже пояса. И это уже - нечестная драка. Я понимаю, почему  так поступает футбольное быдло. Мне непонятно, как может это оправдывать, считать нормальным и уместным культурный образованный человек. Впрочем, фашистам тоже были не чужды культура и наука.


----------



## ahvalj

Относительно этимологии — пока безуспешно: трубачёвский «Этимологический словарь славянских языков» доведён в 2005 году до буквы "o", и один аллах ведает, когда обезглавленный коллектив доберётся до "tj"; у «Словаря русского языка XI–XVII вв.» в 2008 году вышел выпуск до "Су" (дальше у меня нет) — тут ждать придётся меньше. В словарях старославянского и церковнославянского языков чурок, понятно, нет в силу тематики текстов. Где я вычитал про зайцев, пока не могу вспомнить. Буду искать. Всё это не отменяет моей ответственности за высказанные утверждения об этимологии обоих слов.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> У образа нет ушей и мозгов, они есть у конкретного реального человека, и ругают именно его, хотя те, кто послужил причиной возникновения этого образа, умерли десятки или сотни лет назад. Одно дело - объяснять происхождение того или иного образа, совсем другое дело - оправдывать его перенос на реальных людей.
> Главная проблема не в том, что кого-то обижают, а втом, что кто-то обижает - по недомыслию, из подлости или по каким-то другим причинам.
> 
> 
> Даже в дворовой драке есть свои законы, например, не бить ниже пояса. Так вот это - ниже пояса. И это уже - нечестная драка. Я понимаю, почему  так поступает футбольное быдло. Мне непонятно, как может это оправдывать, считать нормальным и уместным культурный образованный человек. Впрочем, фашистам тоже были не чужды культура и наука.


Понимаете, обидеться на банан — значит, признать, что в намёке на обезьяну есть доля истины. В детстве мне было очень жалко негров — они ведь такие страшные, неразвитые, и злые колонизаторы их угнетают. Получается, что футболист в глубине души про себя и соплеменников считает так же? Что именно здесь или в высказываниях про русских, евреев или тюрков ниже пояса? Либо эти высказывания не справедливы, тогда со взрослого человека они должны скатываться, как с кентумного гуся вода, либо они бередят в сознании обижаемого чувство собственной ущербности — ну так надо бороться с причинами этой ущербности, а не с проявлениями. Русские в Эстонии могли бы вести себя культурнее и не позволять лишать политических прав, евреи — не давать повода для многовековых обвинений (одних и тех же, кстати, независимо от народа и столетия), а среднеазиатские жители — усиленной модернизацией перерасти этап, когда соседи имеют основание взирать на них сверху вниз. Вот, японцы и южные корейцы переросли. Китайцы вовсю перерастают — ещё лет пятнадцать назад про китайцев шутили ещё как, а сейчас поводов вспоминать про китайские технологии (_«Сегодня над территорией России была сбита китайская ядерная ракета. Пилота удалось задержать, кочегарам удалось скрыться.»_) становится всё меньше и меньше. Работать надо над собой, а не играть в кисейных барышень.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Мне непонятно, как может это оправдывать, считать нормальным и уместным культурный образованный человек.


Если культурным образованным человеком назван я, то позволю себе обратить внимание, что я не оправдываю это, а всего лишь считаю естественным и неистребимым. Все эти взаимоотношения свой/чужой и переадресование агрессии вниз по иерархии являются основополагающими элементами поведения животного (посмотрите по телевизору на взаимоотношения в колониях птиц или млекопитающих), и они не могут быть вытравлены никаким воспитанием — как я уже писал, у образованного человека шутки не исчезнут, а станут лишь изощрённее (ср. британский сарказм, в том числе и на национальные темы до их табуирования после Второй мировой войны).


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Понимаете, обидеться на банан — значит, признать, что в намёке на обезьяну есть доля истины.


Разумеется, есть: ведь негры очень похожи на обезьян, это всякому известно. И это дико смешно, что они так похожи на обезьян, тупых черных обезьян с большими губами и плоскими носами. Неграм следует начать с себя и перестать быть похожими на обезьян. Я вас правильно понимаю?



> Получается, что футболист в глубине души про себя и соплеменников считает так же?


Какая связь между бананом и угнетением? Каким именно должен, по-вашему, считать себя футболист, которому показали банан? Угнетенным и страшным? 
Маленькому еврею дети поют: "Если в кране нет воды, значит, выпили жиды". Вы полагаете, что еврею это неприятно, потому что в глубине души он знает, что это он с соплеменниками выпил воду из крана?



> Что именно здесь или в высказываниях про русских, евреев или тюрков ниже пояса? Либо эти высказывания не справедливы, тогда со взрослого человека они должны скатываться, как с кентумного гуся вода, либо они бередят в сознании обижаемого чувство собственной ущербности — ну так надо бороться с причинами этой ущербности, а не с проявлениями.


Любые высказывание, адресованные индивидууму и негативно описывающие его национальность, - ниже пояса. Уже объяснил почему: 1. Человек не выбирает национальность. 2. Человек не является носителем собирательного образа своего народа, он является носителем личного набора достоинств и недостатков. 
Если вам это непонятно, проверьте, как вам уже тут советовали, не нагрелся ли ваш ежевечерний мерзавчик.



> Русские в Эстонии могли бы вести себя культурнее и не позволять лишать политических прав, евреи — не давать повода для многовековых обвинений (одних и тех же, кстати, независимо от народа и столетия), а среднеазиатские жители — усиленной модернизацией перерасти этап, когда соседи имеют основание взирать на них сверху вниз.


Ни один русский не несет ответственности за всех русских в Эстонии, ни один еврей не несет личной ответственности за многовековые происки против окружающих народов, если только он лично не сцеживал кровь с христианских младенцев и т.д. Люди - не стадо, а индивидуумы.

И еще раз повторю: главная проблема не в тех, кого могут обидеть национально окрашенные обвинения, а в тех, кто позволяет себе такие оскорбления. Точно так же, как в криминальной сфере главная проблема не в жертвах преступности, а в преступниках. Угрозу обществу несут не жертвы, а преступники, не обижаемые, а обижающие.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Относительно этимологии — пока безуспешно: трубачёвский «Этимологический словарь славянских языков» доведён в 2005 году до буквы "o", и один аллах ведает, когда обезглавленный коллектив доберётся до "tj"; у «Словаря русского языка XI–XVII вв.» в 2008 году вышел выпуск до "Су" (дальше у меня нет) — тут ждать придётся меньше. В словарях старославянского и церковнославянского языков чурок, понятно, нет в силу тематики текстов. Где я вычитал про зайцев, пока не могу вспомнить. Буду искать. Всё это не отменяет моей ответственности за высказанные утверждения об этимологии обоих слов.



OK.


----------



## ahvalj

То, что Вы здесь высказываете, называется прекраснодушием. Можно сколько угодно сетовать на неделикатность человеческой психологии, но эта самая неделикатность от подобных вещей ровно никуда не исчезнет. Любому ребёнку взрослые объясняют, что есть только два способа избежать оскорблений: (1) не вестись на них и (2) не давать повода. Это ровно то, что я из поста в пост пытаюсь объяснить применительно к большим группам народонаселения. Что лучше: забыть о своих недостатках или знать, что у тебя их нет? Лицемерие и политкорректность предлагают первое, я — второе. Чтобы не было мучительно больно при встрече с зеркалом.

Касательно обезьян: обижает не внешнее сходство, а намёк на отсталость. Дальневосточные люди не первое столетие издеваются над носами белых людей, сравнивая их с тем и сем, но вряд ли кого из белых это хоть раз задело — просто в силу более высокой самооценки. На лукоморье есть картинка на сходную тему: вот таким персонажам (http://lurkmore.so/images/1/1e/Black_Anarchy.jpg) банан вряд ли покажут.

О тюрках. Я попросил читателей славянского форума подсказать мне возможные отражения этого слова с мягким начальным согласным по языкам — посмотрим, будут ли результаты.


----------



## Ben Jamin

ahvalj said:


> I think this hypersensitivity of many people to any signs of ethnic (and any other) disrespect has long reached a non-constructive level. If there is freedom of speech, then there is freedom of speech, no need to compensate it with hypocrisy. When a black football player gets offended when shown a banana, it means he agrees with the association with monkeys the football fans try to cause, and it means he feels this inferiority in his soul. If I am shown an ice-cream somewhere in Africa, I will definitely not get offended, simply because I do not feel my belonging to the white race humiliating, and if called "tibla" in Estonia I will blame not the Estonians, but other Russians who have created and do everything to maintain this stereotype. The best way to get rid of offensive names is to stop generating reasons for them. That is my position, and I think this is the only adult one.



If words or gestures are *meant *to be patronizing, condescending or offensive, then a reaction is fully understandable. Freedom of speech doesn't mean freedom to offend people. Using a non existent nationality (which has become an offensive term ) about somebody is offensive.
What would you say if somebody called you "кацап"?


----------



## ahvalj

Ben Jamin said:


> If words or gestures are *meant *to be patronizing, condescending or offensive, then a reaction is fully understandable. Freedom of speech doesn't mean freedom to offend people. Using a non existent nationality (which has become an offensive term ) about somebody is offensive.
> What would you say if somebody called you "кацап"?


When somebody criticizes a political regime, a class, or a corporation, or a representative of any of them, the only difference from the ethnic insults is, as Maroseika had pointed out, that the person being criticized cannot leave his ethnic group, otherwise it is exactly the same. Where is the boundary between saying "I don't like bureaucrats" and "I don't like hobbits"? 

I was never called «кацап» and have only met this word in a couple of sites dedicated to Ukraine, but in any case I wouldn't care if called so.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> То, что Вы здесь высказываете, называется прекраснодушием. Можно сколько угодно сетовать на неделикатность человеческой психологии, но эта самая неделикатность от подобных вещей ровно никуда не исчезнет.


Каждый человек деликатен или неделикатен лично, и нечего тут валить на какую-то универсальную человеческую психологию. 
Но дело тут даже не в деликатности. Мне, например, не нужно проявлять деликатности, стараясь не показать таджику, как я его на самом деле презираю или какие национальные недостатки в нем вижу. Потому что я его не презираю и никаких национальных недостатков в нем не вижу (поскольку таковых просто не существует в природе). А вы - презираете и видите. О чем я и толкую: проблема не в обижаемых, а в обижающих, это не у них недостатки, это вы - тяжело больны пещерной ксенофобией, которую оправдываете (вам не откажешь в последовательности) врожденными человеческими качествами. Но за вашу персональную ксенофобию ответственна не человеческая природа, а лично вы.



> Это ровно то, что я из поста в пост пытаюсь объяснить применительно к большим группам народонаселения. Что лучше: забыть о своих недостатках или знать, что у тебя их нет?


Забавно. Вы искренне полагаете, что быть узбеком, евреем или негром значит обладать врожденным недостатком.




> Лицемерие и политкорректность предлагают первое, я — второе. Чтобы не было мучительно больно при встрече с зеркалом.


Точно, ведь из зеркала на тебя взглянет поганый негр, еврей или узбек.



> Касательно обезьян: обижает не внешнее сходство, а намёк на отсталость.


Ошибаетесь. Обижает, что тебя воспринимают не как личность, а как часть стада (причем воображаемого, но это уже не столь важно).


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Каждый человек деликатен или неделикатен лично, и нечего тут валить на какую-то универсальную человеческую психологию.
> Но дело тут даже не в деликатности. Мне, например, не нужно проявлять деликатности, стараясь не показать таджику, как я его на самом деле презираю или какие национальные недостатки в нем вижу. Потому что я его не презираю и никаких национальных недостатков в нем не вижу (поскольку таковых просто не существует в природе). А вы - презираете и видите. О чем я и толкую: проблема не в обижаемых, а в обижающих, это не у них недостатки, это вы - тяжело больны пещерной ксенофобией, которую оправдываете (вам не откажешь в последовательности) врожденными человеческими качествами. Но за вашу персональную ксенофобию ответственна не человеческая природа, а лично вы.
> 
> 
> Забавно. Вы искренне полагаете, что быть узбеком, евреем или негром значит обладать врожденным недостатком.
> 
> 
> 
> Точно, ведь из зеркала на тебя взглянет поганый негр, еврей или узбек.
> 
> 
> Ошибаетесь. Обижает, что тебя воспринимают не как личность, а как часть стада (причем воображаемого, но это уже не столь важно).


Даже не знаю, что на это ответить. Вернёмся лучше к нашим чуркам и зайцам. Когда я раскопаю что-нибудь по этимологии, я напишу.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> When somebody criticizes a political regime, a class, or a corporation, or a representative of any of them, the only difference from the ethnic insults is, as Maroseika had pointed out, that the person being criticized cannot leave his ethnic group, otherwise it is exactly the same. Where is the boundary between saying "I don't like bureaucrats" and "I don't like hobbits"?



When one say "I don't like bureaucrats" he means he doesn't like officials abusing their power and all that. Every official is free to abuse or not abuse his power, carry out his charge honestly or dishonestly. So the boundary is crystal clear.
Of course the one saying he doesn't like officials becuase they all are bureaucrats, is nothing else than an idiot.
NOTE: I think we all understand that 'bureaucrat' is used here in the negative sense должностное лицо, пренебрегающее при исполнении своих обязанностей существом дела ради соблюдения формальностей; формалист, волокитчик.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> When one say "I don't like bureaucrats" he means he doesn't like officials abusing their power and all that. Every official is free to abuse or not abuse his power, carry out his charge honestly or dishonestly. So the boundary is crystal clear.


Likewise, when one says "I don't like hobbits" he means he doesn't like narrow-minded low stature creatures not shaving their feet and all that. Every hobbit is free to broaden or not his intellectual horizon, work out or not, and do epilation or not. So the boundary is crystal clear as well.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Likewise, when one says "I don't like hobbits" he means he doesn't like narrow-minded low stature creatures not shaving their feet and all that. Every hobbit is free to broaden or not his intellectual horizon, work out or not, and do epilation or not. So the boundary is crystal clear as well.


I have no idea about hobbits, but have some about Jews, Uzbeks and black men. They are not free to get rid of their nationality or national defects ascribed to them by xenophobs. But everyone is free to get rid of his own defects and therefore is responsible for them, but only for them; and only special research can reveal what defect is more peculiar to representatives to one or another nationality, which again will be interesting ethnologically but will have nothing to do with the concrete person. We never handle with nationalities, we can handle only with persons. Try to digest this strange fact.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> I have no idea about hobbits, but have some about Jews, Uzbeks and black men. They are not free to get rid of their nationality or national defects ascribed to them by xenophobs. But everyone is free to get rid of his own defects and therefore is responsible for them, but only for them; and only special research can reveal what defect is more peculiar to representatives to one or another nationality, which again will be interesting ethnologically but will have nothing to do with the concrete person. We never handle with nationalities, we can handle only with persons. Try to digest this strange fact.


For some unknown reason you have associated me with the xenophobic views you are criticizing, while I am just advocating the freedom of speech and the freedom to express any ethnic prejudices as an integral part of it. So far I have written nothing about my personal attitudes towards any ethnic group you have mentioned here.

As to the personalized approach: the brain just doesn't work this way, it generalizes whatever possible, otherwise it would have been unable to predict anything.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> For some unknown reason you have associated me with the xenophobic views you are criticizing, while I am just advocating the freedom of speech and the freedom to express any ethnic prejudices as an integral part of it.
> So you are advocating the illegal ans immoral freedom. As BenJamin wrote, freedom of speech doesn't mean freedom to offend people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have written nothing about my personal attitudes towards any ethnic group you have mentioned here.
> 
> 
> 
> I concluded your personal attitude from what you wrote before. If I was wrong, I'm glad. However I still cannot notice any sign of your personal disapproval of xenophobic views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the personalized approach: the brain just doesn't work this way, it generalizes whatever possible, otherwise it would have been unable to predict anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it generalizes. But this is only the first step. Next one is analysis of the generalization and collation it with other facts. Generalization of national defects is extremely superficial approach and therefore is wrong; insisting on their existence is immoral.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think all this discussion is absolutely out of the forum scope and we should stop it finally, the more so that have already known the views of each other and there is hardly anything else to speak about.
> So let's stop here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ёж!

Ben Jamin said:


> If words or gestures are *meant *to be patronizing, condescending or offensive, then a reaction is fully understandable. Freedom of speech doesn't mean freedom to offend people. Using a non existent nationality (which has become an offensive term ) about somebody is offensive.


The problem is, we cannot have a single word to refer to anyone from the Caucasus that would not sound condescending to someone; still, such word sometimes is needed, because the distinction is not non-existent.


Maroseika said:


> Забавно. Вы искренне полагаете, что быть узбеком, евреем или негром значит обладать врожденным недостатком.


По-моему, *ahvalj* говорит о _личных недостатках, воображаемых самим обижаемым_. Ровным счётом ничего о собственном отношении к ксенофобам. Просто экскурс в механизмы вопроса.  Конечно, демонстрировать бананы африканским футболистам нехорошо, но ведь необязательно говорить об этом на каждом углу? Можно другие связанные вопросы затронуть.


----------

